# Tree Fern Panel Backgrounds: Pics?



## happy dart (Nov 22, 2009)

I am thinking about using tree fern panels as a background in my upcoming vivarium (they come as part of the package in the Saurian Enterprises, Inc. 10 gallon starter kit). 

What has been your experiences with these backgrounds? Pictures? Durability? Also, how water resistant are they? I might end up running a small water feature down the background, but wasn't sure if it would ruin the panels. I thought the water saturated panel might actually be conducive to epiphyte health. 

Thanks for helping out this noob!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

They are my favorite, plants easily adhere to the panels, and can be kept moist and sprayed every day not sure about running a water feature through it though, that might be too wet for epiphytes


----------



## Jermicide (Nov 2, 2009)

i ran water thru a tree-fern column... it turned my water a stained brown color.. i wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

They are great and I use them in a bunch of my tanks. No need to even silicone them, just wedge them in. Only downside is that they are not a renewable resource.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm falling in love with tree fern the more I use it. I'm amazed at how quick plants grow once they are on tree fern panel. It is also extremely inexpensive and looks quite pleasing in a viv.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Me too, went back to using it because it's so simple, with no surprises, natural, plants dig it, it really is part of a trunk, plants might spontaneously grow off it if moist and enough light, etc etc, just don't use too much silicone or it takes too long to get the smell out of it. Here's a pic of one of mine when it was about halfway planted, there are a lot more plants in there and on the walls now but in this pic you can see the background good:


----------



## happy dart (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for the replies and pics! Great tank ChrisK.

The only downside is that they have to chop down all those rare tree ferns to get it... Man, ignorance is bliss, I wish I didn't know that tree fern panels are not a renewable resource. If I did wish to be more ecologically friendly, is there another background that is renewable that would produce the same effects? Besides EpiWeb, that is, I have heard some bas things about it and I personally don't like looking at black plastic mesh in my vivariums. Maybe for instance cork bark? How would that work?

Ignorance is bliss...

On second thought, who cares? Does it really mater? Sure, with EpiWeb you not chopping down plants, but your still making plastic which is just as bad. Either way, your basically harming the environment in one way or another. Might as well just enjoy the nicer looking tree fern panels.

Sorry for many borderline political rant


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Trees, ferns, and treeferns are all renewable resources. 

As far as leaching color, yes, treefern stains the water if water is running through it. So does cork and coco bark, though. It's all harmless. 

Not sure what you're heard about Epiweb that was negative... as far as I can tell it functions exactly as designed and expected. 

Try doing a search on the forums for cork backgrounds, etc and you'll learn what you need to learn.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

happy dart said:


> Thanks for the replies and pics! Great tank ChrisK.
> 
> The only downside is that they have to chop down all those rare tree ferns to get it... Man, ignorance is bliss, I wish I didn't know that tree fern panels are not a renewable resource. If I did wish to be more ecologically friendly, is there another background that is renewable that would produce the same effects? Besides EpiWeb, that is, I have heard some bas things about it and I personally don't like looking at black plastic mesh in my vivariums. Maybe for instance cork bark? How would that work?
> 
> ...


 
95% of my vivs are done with cork bark. IMO it is the most natural looking background, it is all unique and each piece has character. It is quite a bit more expensive than tree fern, I think I pay $8.99(used to be $7.99 )a pound at my local pet store.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Occidentalis said:


> Trees, ferns, and treeferns are all renewable resources.


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/34879-coco-panels-epiweb.html

Actually, they aren't if we are talking about a renewable resource in the context of sustainability. If we are talking about a literal interpretation, yes, they do grow back but that doesn't discount the fact that harvesting tree fern is unsustainable.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Here's mine










ChrisK, that looks awesome!


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

stemcellular said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/34879-coco-panels-epiweb.html
> 
> Actually, they aren't if we are talking about a renewable resource in the context of sustainability. If we are talking about a literal interpretation, yes, they do grow back but that doesn't discount the fact that harvesting tree fern is unsustainable.


Not sure where the information on the sustainability of harvesting is coming from in that link. Any idea which species of dicksonia are being harvested? That might help to get to the root of this...

I did find this, though, for what it's worth:
Fernmania, Dicksonia antarctica Suppliers


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

I really like the way treefern looks. I am not a fan of expanding foam and coco fiber. Not all treefern is created equal, if you do not get the more dense pieces, you will end up using a lot of silicone to seal up gaps that small frogs could get into. 

My next tanks, I will try epiweb. it looks good, is more 'sustainable', doesn't decompose, and it's density is uniform. 

here are two pics of the same tank.
before









and now


----------



## happy dart (Nov 22, 2009)

Great vivarium eos! Glad were getting a nice discussion going.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

jmailhot said:


> My next tanks, I will try epiweb. it looks good, is more 'sustainable', doesn't decompose, and it's density is uniform.


Be careful using plain epiweb as a background: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...-epiweb-warning.html?highlight=epiweb+warning


----------



## hylahill (Jan 29, 2008)

I too am a huge fan of the tree fern panels, I use both the compressed and the looser panels, which are typically more available. The looser panels are much better for establishing epiphytes, but offer the occasional gap that your shy frog will never come out of... 

I also am a big fan of the cork and I have found 12"x12" (I think) tiles of it that was awesome. Easy to install,, totally worry free regarding gaps in the background and a well made natural cork veneer.

Also, It is only about 3/4"thick at most so you lose very little floor space to the background. Two issues-tougher to attach broms to because I couldn' drill it and it didn't have the relief (and therefore the more naturalistic look) that full cork has.

Most of my tanks are either or...


----------



## Swords (Mar 4, 2009)

For renewable how about the coco-fiber weave panels? My aunts plant shop sells them from 24", 36" and 48" rolls. They just chop off what you want and charge you by the foot. I used it in a 75 Gallon tank for years with orchids and ant plants mounted to it. I never got moss to grow on it, though I probably didn't keep it wet enough for that as I had no misting system other than my garden sprayer.


----------

